# Otocinclus batmani



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Found this BATMAN fish  . Hope you like it.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1181


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I finally got the page to open today.
It's cute! 

It's always nice to see them discover something new like that.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I wonder if they'll be available in the trade soon... They are cute, and something a little different than the normal.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Saw the article when it was first posted and have been looking for some since then. No luck so far. No reports of it being available in Asia either.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

If it doesn't come with a batarang to combat algae, I don't want one!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

That would be to sweet.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Haha, that's pretty neat.


----------



## Spidergrrrl (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL, loved the comment that followed: "Does this make Otocinclus batmani a batfish, rather than a catfish?" 

Too cute!


----------

